# What Plants Will Grow Well In ABG Mix



## Glenn B (Jun 23, 2013)

I am in the process of setting up a vivarium. I made a batch of the ABG mixture, I put that on top of a barrier and the barrier sits atop about 3 inches of gravel for drainage. I was wondering, can plants actually be planted into the ABG mix and if so, which ones grow well in it. I would imagine they have to be acid tolerant plants - what with the long cut sphagnum and milled peat in the ABG mix and the leaf liter that will sit above all that. The thing is, I have no idea which plants to use. I am hoping some folks here can give me the scientific and common names of plants that will thrive in the ABG mix. I want to plant directly in the vivarium substrate and do no intend to use plants still in pots and then bury the pots. Thanks.

All the best,
Glenn B


----------



## Glenn B (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

In my experience pretty much everything. I've grown all kinds of aroids in it, terrestrial ferns in it, random plants from seed in it. It's worked well for everything...for me at least.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Glenn B said:


> I am in the process of setting up a vivarium. I made a batch of the ABG mixture, I put that on top of a barrier and the barrier sits atop about 3 inches of gravel for drainage. I was wondering, can plants actually be planted into the ABG mix and if so, which ones grow well in it. I would imagine they have to be acid tolerant plants - what with the long cut sphagnum and milled peat in the ABG mix and the leaf liter that will sit above all that. The thing is, I have no idea which plants to use. I am hoping some folks here can give me the scientific and common names of plants that will thrive in the ABG mix. I want to plant directly in the vivarium substrate and do no intend to use plants still in pots and then bury the pots. Thanks.
> 
> All the best,
> Glenn B


Yes, that is the point of AGB mix...it is your substrate for your plants. It is where you plant them 

*Basically most things that are vivarium suitable will grow in it*. That is one reason it is such a popular mix. 

*As for specific plants that is a very very very long list*....I would check some of the sponsors and other vendors. So check the sponsors classified section of dendroboard, and the plant classified section. Maybe start off with some of the plant packages for sale by sponsors or individuals. Josh's frogs, blackjungle.com, neherp are good places to look. 

And here is a thread I did with some posts that list a bunch of plant vendors of all types...
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/feedback-questions/55466-can-plant-seller-list-sticky.html

Try to find out how high the plants grow (and of course the other general info/requirements relating to those plants). 

That is one of the biggest problems new people encounter. Many people are trying to plant 10 gals, or 20 longs...and those are not high tanks...many plants at lowes/home depot where newbies go to shop get way to big for smaller vivs...a few are ok, but many are not. The sponsors and other vendors who sell vivarium plants, tend to stock more stuff that stays a good size for vivariums or grows slow so it doesn't need constant pruning. 

Eventually...
You may have to add/replace some more substrate in couple years or so, because it will break down eventually...that is why I'm trying to switch to mostly inorganic substrates.

When that time comes you can try to peel back the moss, pull the plants and save all that to reuse. I mostly don't actually pull the old substrate, I just put new stuff on top of it. But don't worry to much about all that right now...that is down the road kinda stuff.


----------

